# Need help please (new to board)



## marksgenset (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a coleman Powermate Generator pm0543250 (3250) generator. I needed it for a recent power outage. The engine runs great. Used it one day worked fine, the next day it stopped putting out voltage. I did a little research and found out it had a capacitor. So I ordered a new one. I just installed the new capacitor and and the generator still has zero voltage output.
I would like some help. I live an hour from the repair shop and really think I can fix this myself with a little assistance. The generator was purchased new last year with little use.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## marksgenset (Jan 5, 2014)

Nevermind. It was the capacitor. I put another one in and it works like a charm. 30 bucks and no repair man. I'm happy.


----------

